# Seekanne im großen Teich in Pflanzgefäß setzen?



## Naturfreund (17. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich besitze einen sehr großen Teich und habe mir noch ein paar Schwimmpflanzen nachbestellt, u.a. __ Seekanne. Ich habe hier gelesen, dass sie sehr stark wuchert. Wird sie bei einem Teich wie meinem mit natürlichem Lehmboden als Untergrund die Oberfläche bedecken? Wir wollten eigentlich gern auf Pflanzkörbe verzichten. 

Eine schnelle Antwort wäre nett, da die Pflanzen (auch noch eine Seerose und __ Froschbiss) regelrecht jeden Moment bei mir ankommen können und ich sie dann einpflanzen möchte  . 

Noch einmal hier ein Bild vom Teich, der von morgens bis spätnachmittags in der prallen Sonne liegt.


----------



## Grubi (17. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Seekanne im großen Teich in Pflanzgefäß setzen?*

Hi

Ich denke bei so einem schönen Naturteich solltest du auf Körbe verzichten.
Sicher haben Körbe den Vorteil das die Pflanzen sich nicht sofort unkontrolliert ausbreiten , aber ich würde ihnen diese Freiheit bei deinem Teich wirklich lassen .
Körbe begrenzen und bremsen das Wachstum , wenn dein Teich in der prallen Sonne liegt kannst du beinahe garnicht genug Pflanzen darin haben .....ohne Körbe hast du schneller Schatten z.b. durch die Seerosen .

Wenn das Wachstum am Ende überhand nimmt wirst du evtl. stark ausdünnen 
müssen , aber ich würde jetzt mal als erstes die idealen Bedingungen nutzen und den Teich stark bewachsen lassen....
Wenn du auf Pflanzen wie Wassepest oder __ Hornkraut verzichtest bleibt das ganze auch einigermassen kontrollierbar ,aber auch diese Pflanzen lassen sich 
wenn sie wuchern noch ganz gut mit einem Rechen oder einem Seil mit Haken herrausrziehen...

Gruss Grubi


----------



## Naturfreund (17. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Seekanne im großen Teich in Pflanzgefäß setzen?*

Hallo Grubi,

herzlichen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich pflanze sie dann ohne Körbe ein. 
Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass ein Naturteich ruhig zuwachsen darf. Ich mag auch besonders viele Pflanzen im Teich haben  . 
Ich habe gehört, dass Unterwasserpflanzen sehr stark wuchern können, 
aber ich habe schon eine große Portion __ Hornkraut mitbestellt, das ich, wenn es überhand nimmt, mit einem Kescher abfischen möchte.
Ich war der Meinung, als dieses Jahr die Kaulpuappen schlüpften, mehr Versteckmöglichkeiten zu schaffen und außerdem habe ich Hoffnung, dass mein Teich durch das Hornkraut vielleicht etwas klarer wird. Ich habe gelesen, dass es auch Schmutzpartikel aus dem Wasser filtert. 

Ich hoffe nur, dass die vielen Fadenalgen das Hornkraut nicht einspinnen, sodass ich mich durch die Algen kämpfen muss um es auszulichten. :?


----------



## Grubi (17. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Seekanne im großen Teich in Pflanzgefäß setzen?*

Hi

Ich viel Spass beim einpflanzen.....

ich schätze mal....
Wenn du dich für die natürliche Variante der Bepflanzung entscheidest und auf Fische verzichten kannst, ist es fast unvermeidbar das du langfristig eine sehr ansehnliche Teichoase dein eigen nennen kannst .....

Lass die Pflanzen nun erstmal in Ruhe wachsen , es wird immer wieder mal vorkommen das ein grosses "Reinemachen" an dem Tecih angesagt ist , aber 
wenn du der Natur freien Lauf lässt regelt sich das meiste von alleine....

wünsche dir stets klares Wasser und viel Spass an deinem Teich 

Gruss Grubi


----------



## Teichfreund (18. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Seekanne im großen Teich in Pflanzgefäß setzen?*

Hallo Mona,

ich gehe stark davon aus, dass es nichts bringt, die Seekanne in Pflanzkörbe zu setzten, da sich die Pflanze m.W. durch Verzweigung ausbreitet. Somit ähnelt sie der Verbreitung des Hornblattes. 
Was ich bei rauhem __ Hornblatt bestätigen kann, ist die Tatsache, dass das Algenwachstum nur noch Oberflächlich war und ist. Ehe ich Hornblatt in den Teich gegeben habe, zogen sich die Algenfäden bis in die tiefsten Regionen des Teichs. Gelegentlich muss ich allerdings Algen abschöpfen.

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Dodi (18. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Seekanne im großen Teich in Pflanzgefäß setzen?*

Hallo Mona!

Seekanne wuchert ganz schön. Ich hatte sie auch einmal im (alten) Teich mit Bodengrund. Es war schwierig, sie zu dezimieren, da die dünnen Triebe eher abrissen, als dass man sie mit Wurzeln hätte entfernen können.

Bei Deinem großen, fischlosen Teich wird das bestimmt schön aussehen, wenn die Seekanne sich allmählich den Teich erobert - in meinen kommt sie nicht mehr hinein.


----------



## Naturfreund (18. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Seekanne im großen Teich in Pflanzgefäß setzen?*



			
				Teichfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich bei rauhem __ Hornblatt bestätigen kann, ist die Tatsache, dass das Algenwachstum nur noch Oberflächlich war und ist. Ehe ich Hornblatt in den Teich gegeben habe, zogen sich die Algenfäden bis in die tiefsten Regionen des Teichs. Gelegentlich muss ich allerdings Algen abschöpfen.


Hallo Markus,

super, ich bin froh zu hören, dass das __ Hornkraut die Algen in die oberen Regionen des Teiches verdrängt. Ich habe auch Fadenalgen bis in die Tiefe, die oberen Algen fische ich auch regelmäßig ab, bei den tieferen ist das so ein Problem... 
___


			
				Grubi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du dich für die natürliche Variante der Bepflanzung entscheidest und auf Fische verzichten kannst, ist es fast unvermeidbar das du langfristig eine sehr ansehnliche Teichoase dein eigen nennen kannst .....
> 
> wünsche dir stets klares Wasser und viel Spass an deinem Teich



Danke!  Auf jeden Fall möchte ich auf Fische verzichten und der Natur freien Lauf lassen. Ich denke, desto "zugewucherter" der Teich wird, desto wohler fühlen sich die Tiere. Das möchte ich bezwecken  .

___

@Dodi:

danke für deinen Tipp, ich habe auch hier im Forum gelesen, dass Seekanne sehr wuchern soll. Dabei habe ich woanders gelesen, dass sie besonders für kleine Teiche geeignet ist, da sie _nicht_ sehr schnell wächst.  
Aber nach euren Erfahrungen her, glaube ich, dass sie sehr wuchsfreudig ist  . Aber vielleicht wächst sie ja gar nicht bis zur tiefsten Stelle des Teiches (ca. 1,90 m).


----------

